# I feel sick.....



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I found out somthing that completly turned my stomach.
the great,loving breeders i got Cesar from? they are not as loving as i thought.
they have been lieing thru there teeth.

i knew there dogs where not health tested, but the dogs always looked to be in good shape and sweet and freindly as could be, there house was clean except for the dog fur on all the furniture.

well the breeders offerd me to take cesars mom saddie. the reason?
they are getting out of breeding dogs now that the guy has a "real job"
they told me cesars mom had only had one litter (cesar) well, i found out shes had 6!! shes only 3 years old going on 4!!!!
its like "oh we dont have to lie to you anymore"

i feel sick...seriously i cant BELIEVE i supported them! i cant belive i gave Guinness back to them. my head is buzzing.
i said yes to taking saddie, get her the HELL out of there, he told me "shes in season so you better hurry and find a nice male for her if you want to make some money!"
they have NEVER EVER given ANY indication to me of this and we have talked and talked and talked about dogs for hours somedays, its jsut like getting punchedi n the gut! the first time he said "i breed these guys to make money" i laughed becuase i thought he was kidding!

right now im trying to play it cool becuase i dont have saddies records or papers and i dont want him to know how i feel about him till shes officially in writeing mine so he cannot say i stole her or some shit like that.

after saddie, im going to try getting hold fo the last female, seeing as how they sold the other 3 already and have one left, lotta a tri female. im gonna offer them money forh er when i get saddies papers.
and then i swear to Gosh they are gonna wish they had NEVER movedi nto that house next door


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i also would like to show you all some pictures of saddie the poor dear and the poor shape shes in. shes coverd in dog bites and wounds, but shes the sweetest little girl, a love bug VERY clingy to me, doesnt want me out of her sight, all she wants is to be in my lap and snuggle shes not wiggly she just wants to lie on my lap all day long, doesnt even want to be outside just wants to cuddle.









































i jsut had to give her a hug and cry for her


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

This is what really just ticks me off....

And poor girl she had to be bred every season starting as a puppy! That's disgusting. And actually saying you only breed for money..that's something I've never heard before. It amazes me someone would actually say that to you!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh this whole thing makes me angry.
Look at the poor dear's paws! She's been chewing like crazy hasn't she? Good thing you've got her and can get her on good food and in a stable loving environment.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i litterly just took this video and uploaded it right now this is how sweet of a baby she is. 





after watching the video on the cam as i uploaded it, it jsut made me cry thinking about it.
well, tomorrow shes going to be started on a raw diet. tonight when i fed Cesar she really wanted some, so hopefully she will adjust to a raw diet alright.
i just cant stop hugging her


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd get her to the vet right away...Usually when they start dumping their income there is a reason for it..Good Luck! Glad you could take her in, and spit in their face for me next time you see them!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

She is so lucky to have found you and she looks like she knows it. Good luck with her, at least she isn't starved or worse.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

oh boy-are they lucky (the dogs) to have found you.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Poor girl! Don't you just hate humans sometimes? As far as just wanting to be hugged and cuddle, probably she's never had any of that before, being that she was just a puppy machine for making them money. A-holes! I'm so glad that she's with you now, and I know she'll be looking and feeling better soon. Give her extra hugs from me and my boys.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thankfully you took her in!

People make me want to become Homocidal sometimes. It's rediculous the way they treat animals.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, this mama-dog found the exact right person to end up with. What a blessing that you were able to take her in-- and a mother and son reunion, too! 

As for the breeder. Well, some people are really, really good at being deceptive-- of hiding their true intentions and motivations. So good at it, that it's scary...

But after viewing the video, it looks as though you and Sadie have bonded, for real. And that's what I would focus on... on giving her a new life.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so happy for her. What a sweet girl, man I hate people.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I can only imagine how deceived you feel right now. This poor dog's condition is awful. When you see her with Cesar the difference is like night and day. You know sometimes there are blessings in things that you can't understand until later. When you were saving to get the puppy you wanted and ended up with that turning into such a mess, you can look back now and know all that happened so you could have room for this one. She clearly needs you and you can focus more attention on her. Thank you for taking her in. We're all looking forward to seeing her in better shape in the near future!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank g'd you found out and will save her. 

i can't say anything else, because if i did, i'd cry.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone, she is very nervous right now, she it terrafied of being outside, she hates it, so much so she hasnt gone potty yet.
Cesar has been great with her so far, hes trying to calm her down but hes still such a puppy himself hes just not entierly sure how to follow thru.
i want to get her spayed ASAP. i wasnt able to make an appointment at the vets yet, im going to take her in EARLY EARLY on monday morning, usually if you can get in by the time they open they squeeze you in and see you right away.

she deff needs to learn some impulse control since she is a quite pushy, but thats not suprising or hard to work on.
she doesnt even KNOW what toys are, i tried giving her a squeeky toy and she wouldnt touch it. she does know tennis balls though so ill probably pick her up some more.
its also going to be hard taking her out since she despises being outside at all, even with Cesar she jsut whines and cries to go back in, tried useing some treats to ask her to sit but she was too afraid to pay attention.
its funny becuase since being here Cesar has litterly gone from being a puppy to an adult dog overnight. hes been so calm and serious staying by her side and everytime she whines going over to sniff her face and stand by her.

they have become snuggle buddies, heres some pics i took last night before going to bed.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Those are the cutest photos I have ever seen. Thank goodness for Cesar, he will probably be better for her than anything else.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im soo excited to get her onto a raw diet, i cant till monday though when i make my next meat pick-up, seh really seems eager to eat Cesars food lol.
today shes gonna go for her first walk ever im sure, im going to take the long line for her and work with her on re-call useing treats, dunno how well it will work out, shes too afraid being in our yard i can only imagine being downtown.
put her on a fishy oil supplement too for her coat yesterday. she doesnt liek them as much as Cesar does and they have to be broken open and mixed with food.

edited to add ill get some pictures and videos of our walk for everyone too


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you think it may be a little too early to get her out of the yard if she's still afraid of the yard?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I also would wait to take her out into the public and just work with her at home in the yard..JMO


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeh, it does seem very early to me too, but Cesar is getting bored, since he hasnt gotten a walk in a few days due to the rain, and she is VERY attatched to me, i cant use the bathroom without her screaming bloody murder, i dont take her with im afraid shell freak out.
do you think i should chance leaving her behind?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh also another question, does anyone know if theres anything i can do to help shrink her....boobs? they are so saggy and seem to get in the way, will they shrink any if she gets spayed? will excercise help at all?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have a crate? Was she crated before?

I have no idea how to shrink her boobs. I have seen alot of older female dogs that still had big boobs, but I bet time helps. I don't think exercise fixes that.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When was her last litter? Usually, they shrink up after a litter, it literally looks like she just had puppies. Is she used to being crated? If she is then I would crate her while you and Cesar leave.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well my mom and nephew are here so she wouldnt be alone, but she is attatched to me for some reason (she only spent an extra 2 hours with me as oppose to my mom)

i dont know when her last litter was to tell the truth. shes in heat right now and theres no milk so if she HAS recently had a litter they were weaned at least and not still suckling. ide imagine if they bred her every season her last litter was 6 months ago :/


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Being so overbred I doubt you will see much difference in her teats. They have never had the chance to recover. They do become large when she comes into heat so maybe she is really close?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Do they sell their puppies online? I'm wondering, as people I have been in contact with here trying to dissuade them from buying B.T's online say they have someone from MI that has puppies for sale..Wouldn't that be a coincidence!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my, those pictures bring tears to my eyes! I love how he's taken her under his wing. I've always wondered if they'd remember their mama... Her scent or something. I'm so glad you saved her, thank you.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Do they sell their puppies online? I'm wondering, as people I have been in contact with here trying to dissuade them from buying B.T's online say they have someone from MI that has puppies for sale..Wouldn't that be a coincidence!


they told me the sell there puppies on puppyfind, but im always on puppyfind just to see the puppies and leave poor reviews (not supposed to) on the obvious puppymillers.
they DID recently have a litter of alphaha blue blood bull dogs but they have all been sold.

i dont really know how a dogs heat works, but i imagine after the littter its another 6 months before they go back into heat and shes DEFF in heat, hence the reson i have a black sheet on the couch as shes bleeding all over


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Her extra baggage should recede. Gunners mom looked twice that bad but she looks normal now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels has these dangly things right in front of her rear legs but I'm not sure if they are boobs or just extra skin from losing so much weight.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

ya'll know ima gonna be posting all these little videos of her and cesar right?
oh and dont mind my nephew in teh background, hes a video game addict!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

For comparison  

Gunners mom when she was in her foster home straight out of the shelter.










Her now  Well I didn't get very many belly photos but she just has big nipples now :wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> they told me the sell there puppies on puppyfind, but im always on puppyfind just to see the puppies and leave poor reviews (not supposed to) on the obvious puppymillers.
> they DID recently have a litter of alphaha blue blood bull dogs but they have all been sold.
> 
> i dont really know how a dogs heat works, but i imagine after the littter its another 6 months before they go back into heat and shes DEFF in heat, hence the reson i have a black sheet on the couch as shes bleeding all over


Come on, now don't tell me you didn't think anyone who is breeding more than 1 breed of dog and selling puppies is doing it for the "love of the dog?" These people are BYB to the max and should be fu**ing shot


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Come on, now don't tell me you didn't think anyone who is breeding more than 1 breed of dog and selling puppies is doing it for the "love of the dog?" These people are BYB to the max and should be fu**ing shot[/Qoute]
> 
> they got the bull dogs imedietly AFTER i brought Cesar home. before i got Cesar all they had was the Bull Terriers and a few chihuahuas (which as far as i could tell were not being bred)
> after i got Cesar they got a white male bull dog becuase as he told me "my wife fell in love with him and i figured whats one more dog"
> ...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

no no wait a minute i got a bit wrong, i forgot he had the white male bulldog when i got Cesar, not right after. but he didnt have the females till much later


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

is it possible they do their breeding operation somewhere else? so you would not have known?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

You know if she's in heat you would want to put a diaper on her probably. I definitely wouldn't take her on a wall while being in heat. You never know what dog could come up and trust me dogs that smell a girl in heat are persistent. Another thing is it's not fair to the owners of intact males. That smell all up and down the road makes some males go insane.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

@magicre- yes it is possible. or maybe down in the basement, i was never in the basement...
it just makes me sick to think about  i stood up for these people, i thought they were good people who loved animals, who really cared about them, maybe a bit misguided but cared about there well being.
i feel like an ass, personally i jsut feel like i SHOULD have known, as if i should have seen SOME sign or SOMTHING!


@saharanights- thats a good point, i never thought about that. i havent had too much experince with female dogs and heat seasons. i pulled out one of my sisters old dog books (my sister used to collect dog books and magazines shes got boxes of dog books, training,breeding,showing,differant breeds,vet books, dog fancy, dog world, ect) and i pulled out a book about welping for some info about heat cycles. also tried looking up about breast sagging


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

And one other thing is that if she's in heat now I think you have to wait about two month until its over to spay her. All her reproductive organs have to well cool down after going through he heat.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> And one other thing is that if she's in heat now I think you have to wait about two month until its over to spay her. All her reproductive organs have to well cool down after going through he heat.


oh ok, didnt know that. was hopeing to get her spayed right away, i worry very much about pyometra.
anything i could do to prevent that till she can be spayed?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that as long as you keep her clean back there, don't douche, she should be ok. I believe there's a thread by Liz about holistically treating pyo if it does happen. I think she'll be ok though. I haven't heard of it much in correctly kept girls.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

charity, you've done your best....certainly you have with cesar and now you will with sadie...

sometimes, you think you know someone and you find out you never did.

we live. we learn.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It's a sad situation but the videos made me smile. To just think that she went from a home where she was nothing but a money maker to you... Her life is going to improve drastically now.

You weren't meant to be able to have that puppy because you needed room for Sadie. You just didn't know it yet


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Charity, 
You are a good person to take on that sweet girl. Honestly her teats may not tighten up much since she has been bredd so often. Actually it is not even how often but that it seems to be every season with no break. As far as pyo it is really not that common - in 25 years with dogs I have had two cases of pyo and one was treated sucessfully at home - holistically. Now though all my girls who go through a heat without being bred get a week of Rapsberry Leaf tea. I just make up a jug and give them about 1/2 cup or more per day. My girls like it so sometimes they get a whole cup. It is good to clean out their system and another breeder friend swears by it. She has not had a case of pyo in 27 years since giveing this tea. Try not to worry - she looks like a sweet girl. 

Please don't spay her right away - it is very stressful and anesthia is hard on dogs. Let her settle into your home, get some good food, and learn to trust you even more. I would wait the minimum of two month if not three. Large size baby diapers work great for our girls.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

The reason i worry about pyo with her is becuase now, i really have no clue what type of conditions she has been living. she was filthy when i got her and coverd in open wounds all over her body from dog bites,bug bites, and chewing herself. you can see she has not had the best diet and so i imagine her immune system is comprimised.

i just goth er playing a little while ago and she was so excited by it she went all the way upstairs all by herself for a few seconds! it was wonderful! shes also relaxing out in the yard more too becuase off and on today ive been taking both her and Cesar out to just sit for about 30- 60 minutes at a time and ill jsut ignore her so she feels comfortable to wander around freely.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Her poor little nose and feet  You are wonderful for taking her in, everything happens for a reason! I can't wait to see how she progresses with her behavior and health once she has settled in with you and is being treated like a member of the family


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a sweetheart Sadie is. She is so lucky to have you for a mom. Bet she improves in all areas in no time.


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sadie is a beautiful girl! Once you get her all fixed up, she will be great! And I'm sure that Caesar will help her heal, too. She seems like a very sweet little girl... but all those litters of pups, poor thing! You were meant to be her caretaker. You are her hero  

Those breeders are despicable! They expect her to take care of her puppies so they can make money, but they can't even manage to take care of her at all. People like that should not own pets, let alone breed them!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was beat to it but was going to say I would wait to spay her also. NOt only for the reason that she is in heat but that she has not settled down yet. I waited for Marlo because she was so nervous when I first got her and yes I did have to go through a heat cycle, just reminded me why I never want to breed dogs.

Liz didn't you tell me that when you give the raspberry tea you also have to wean them off of it after them taking it? Thanks for telling me you make up a jug then keep it in the frig, I never thought of that I would make it every day, duh!!!!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

So this morning she went for a check up, so far she seems healthy, negative for heartworm. they wanted me to vaccinate her for rabies, i said no becuase i dont have her health records yet and i dont want to over-vaccinate her if shes just recently had a rabies shot. as for everything else i said no. they wanted to check for worms but she still hasnt gone poop, so im hopeing after i feed her her first raw meal it will get things moving along and i can take a sample down.
they said i could have her spayed in about am onth but i said no i would like to wait a short while till she is more relaxed. they didnt seem to happy about it but oh well.

she has calmed down more about being outside, this morning when i took them out to go potty a women walked past with her schnuazer mix and saddie ran right up to him happily to sniff him all over 9i had her on lead and asked the owner if it was ok) the male (who was neuterd) was quite excited and saddie was just like yeh whatever after sniffing him, but Cesar being the big goof ball tried playing with him but hte owner pulled him away and poor Cesar whined watching him go off down the road.

saddie is also showing her possesion over me. im trying to teach her im not her property and if shes patient and not pushy she will get petted, but everytime Cesar walks up to be peted she will turn and snap at him or shove him aside.
and then she is set off by his excitment, she will try to stop him from being excited while playing if he makes growling noises or bounces around with toys she will attack him. she does listen when i say "AHAH!" she will stop and put her ears back and come to me all wiggly like "im sorry" but last night i was getting HER excited along with me and Cesar and she felt more relaxed and didnt try attacking him.
she also went right to sleep without crying when i said "time for bed" and put her into her crate for the night she went right in laid down and went to sleep without a single peep the whole night, then i got up at 7 am to let them out (i woke them both up) after i took them outside and waited for her to go (till 8:00) i said 'we are going back to sleep for a few more hours" and we did without any sounds from either dog.

she also does not care for my mom AT ALL. if my mom goes to the bathroom then comes back out saddie will growl and bark at her for a good 15 minutes, but once she is done she is all cuddly with my mom and sits on her lap.
Cesar is being awsome as when she gets barking at my mom Cesar will not let her near my mom and wil stand in front of her and block her.

so all in al we have quite a bit of working to do, shes still unsure about the routine we have but thats ok im going slowly and gently but im not babying her. im teaching her the same rules Cesar has


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sadie doesn't care for your mom? sorry, but i find that this dog has great instincts LOL

sounds to me as if you've made tremendous progress in a very short period of time...


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

And that is exactly why I don't support breeders.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im also hopeing that her being in heat and her poor diet are the cause of alot of her nervousness. becuase shes not like one of those dogs who is nervous all the time. she does keep her tail down except if i talk to her then she wags it and bounces around, anyone else and she just stres blankley at them.

to teach her to be patient about pettings i have her and Cesar sit in front of me while i squat down ill pet her and baby talk her for a few minutes then pet cesar, while im petting one dog the other is ignored. after petting cesar i will turn and pet her and back and forth so she sees its ok that im petting cesar and that while im petting cesar its HIM im focused on not her and that she just needs to wait till i turn my attention back onto her.

im also doing what i routinly do with cesar where i will jsut sit on the floor and ignore him, if he climbs into my lap i just gently move him or block him and i dont say nething to him just be persistant in letting him know "im not on the floor to pet you" must admit sadie is much more stubborn about this then cesar ever was but thats alright, the second she gets it i call her over to be petted then stand up and walk away


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> And that is exactly why I don't support breeders.


Not to start anything, but I don't think this is a fair statement at all. I wouldn't call this a breeder, I would call this a "breeder". There are good breeders and then breeders like this. People like Liz, twoisplenty, and others I've found are great breeders. They health test, breed to better the breed, and some show. That's what I'm striving to be as I don't think it's right to lump everyone together like that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Not to start anything, but I don't think this is a fair statement at all. I wouldn't call this a breeder, I would call this a "breeder". There are good breeders and then breeders like this. People like Liz, twoisplenty, and others I've found are great breeders. They health test, breed to better the breed, and some show. That's what I'm striving to be as I don't think it's right to lump everyone together like that.


the world isnt black and white. not al breeders are bad,not all rescues are good, not all pitbulls are dangerous, not all teenage boys are thugs, and not all cookies are tasty...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

can you see all the nose smudges in the window? lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> the world isnt black and white. not al breeders are bad,not all rescues are good, not all pitbulls are dangerous, not all teenage boys are thugs, and not all cookies are tasty...



this. i agree with this.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> the world isnt black and white. not al breeders are bad,not all rescues are good, not all pitbulls are dangerous, not all teenage boys are thugs, and not all cookies are tasty...


I love this.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> the world isnt black and white. not al breeders are bad,not all rescues are good, not all pitbulls are dangerous, not all teenage boys are thugs, and *not all cookies are tasty...*


I agree with the rest, but that? No. :heh:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> the world isnt black and white. not al breeders are bad,not all rescues are good, not all pitbulls are dangerous, not all teenage boys are thugs, and not all cookies are tasty...


Amen. Although I've personally not met a cookie that wasn't tasty, but I'll keep trying them all until I find one.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

OH trust me not all cookies are tasty, ive tried sharp cheddar butter cookies DEEEESGUSTING.....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I've had some pretty bad cookies... If you want bad cookies let your little brothers make some...


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, saddie FINALLY went poop outside yesterday, but it was too late, the vets was closed, but 7 am this morning she went poop again (a little on the soft side due to raw i suspect- have to up the bone a bit more)

took the sample in, no worms! so thats good.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

You are an amazing person to take her in. I'm glad she found someone like you to love her. 
As for her less then fun bags. Some use campho phenique and exercise to reduce them, but I think she is too far from her last litter for the campho phenique to work. Exercise will def help. If she's still not ready for walks, you could def make a flirt pole to use in the yard. 
Thank you for being a responsible bulldog owner.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> You are an amazing person to take her in. I'm glad she found someone like you to love her.
> As for her less then fun bags. Some use campho phenique and exercise to reduce them, but I think she is too far from her last litter for the campho phenique to work. Exercise will def help. If she's still not ready for walks, you could def make a flirt pole to use in the yard.
> Thank you for being a responsible bulldog owner.


poor little girl doesnt know what toys are. she wont touch anything but a tennis ball, and she wont otuch it while someones holding it, and if you pull it away from her, she wont touch it or go for it anymore. shes too nervous to.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

So now that saddie is feling more comfortable, a few more of her "demons" so to speak are popping up and rearing there ugly heads.

she is trying to guard people as her resorces. she guarded me from cesar tonight as well as my sister who is spending the night tonight.
she attacked Cesar and tried to attack my nephew when he went up to my sister to give her a hug.
she was on a line and i gave her a good solid jerk before she could grab my nephews face.

Tomorrow, boot camp begins...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking her in! That is awful that they want to get rid of her because they arent breeding anymore. Poor girl with all the bite marks  She will have a wonderful life with you and Cesar though


----------

